# Cheap workbench made functional



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

Thought I would share some things I did with a cheap Harbor Freight workbench I bought a few months ago when it was on sale for about $70. Surprisingly these little workbenches are not bad for the money. Out of the box I would be hesitant to do heavy planing on it, or toss a engine on it, but I wouldn't worry so much anymore. Here is a overview picture:










Someday I may build a big real workbench, but one problem I noticed is it's kind of hard to build anything, including a workbench, without a workbench. Another problem is that every tool you buy screams "Permanently mount me or I'll jump off the table and eat your face". Obviously I have a problem with workbench real estate for that, but I've solved that and this is how.










Here is a good view of the threaded inserts used to hold the tool boards in place:










Some more tools conveniently mounted and stored:










Finally the stand which serves 4 good functions. First of course it makes everything mobile, 2nd it really strengthens everything up cause those thin legs would easily fold up with much side to side force on their own, it raises the table surface to 40" which is much more comfortable for me, though not the perfect 42", and finally it adds another shelf for storage. It made from 3/4" CDX with 1×2 spruce edging and 4 steelex double locking casters. Strong, Stable, and cheap. The most expensive part of course is the casters which I get from the Grizzly Bear at $6.75 each. I like these casters cause they are made of all metal parts with a non marring grey rubber wheel and they lock both for turning and in position.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

great job on the workbench.i like the idea of the hold downs.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Do you have to bolt down the Busch beer? 

I like your idea.


----------

